# Arbeitsspeicher

## MTZ

HiHo,

ich habe hier noch einen etwas aelteren Rechner gefunden und wollte ihm auch eine Gentoo Install verpassen. Nachdem mir erst einmal aufgefallen ist das er nicht von CD booten kann, habe ich dann auch gemerkt, das er nur 24 MB RAM hat. Ist es ueberhaupt moeglich mit so wenig RAM Gentoo zu installieren ? In der Doku heist es ja 'ideally at least 64 Megabytes of RAM' - also idealerweise - nicht zwingend oder ?

----------

## Dimitri

Ein älterer Rechner? Kann es sein, das die CD die du benutzt für einen neueren Prozessor kompiliert wurde? 

Ansonsten denke ich das ein reines Linux ohne X auch mit 24 MB klar kommen würde.

Dim

----------

## MTZ

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Ein älterer Rechner? Kann es sein, das die CD die du benutzt für einen neueren Prozessor kompiliert wurde? 
> 
> Ansonsten denke ich das ein reines Linux ohne X auch mit 24 MB klar kommen würde.
> 
> Dim

 

Um genau zu sein es ist ein Pentium 75 mit einem Board von '94 was die CD Boot Option nicht mal kennt. Deswegen  :Smile: 

Ich Frage mich nur ob die 24MB ausreichen um zu booten und dann das System zu installieren.

----------

## Dimitri

Also für ein system ohne X wird es schon reichen. Als Firewall oder Router kannst Du ihn sicher einsetzen.

Dim

----------

## Beforegod

mit 24 MB kannst Du arbeiten, allerdings ohne X (wie es schon alle anderen gesagt haben)

Das Problem wird sein, das Du unmengen an Festplattenspeicher benötigen wirst, da dann der Swap Speicher beim kompilieren ganz schnell gefüllt wird!

Von der Geschwindigkeit mal abgesehen, wirst Du auch nicht sonderlich glücklich werden, mit diese Maschine. Schon alleine eine stage1 - stage3 INstallation wird einen bzw. zwei tage verschlingen!

----------

## MTZ

@Beforegod

Nunja, ich denke mal mit vieleicht 512MB Swap sollte man da ja zu Rande kommen.

Gluecklich damit will ich garnicht werden. Die Kiste soll fuer einen Bekannten sein, der darauf nur einen Mail Server dudeln haben moechte.

----------

## Beforegod

Na dann kannste loslegen wenn Du zuviel Zeit hast  :Wink: 

----------

